# Sable's 2 NADAC Runs...........



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

We don't have that mega crazy go speed, but never amped dogs to train that way.........  Trying to get them more excited with training now. 

She Q'd with 2nd in this run........  





 

She Q'd with 1st in this run even with me almost missing the 1 jump & throwing her off............ 





 

~Thanks for looking~ Tips, advice, suggestions, welcome..............


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

NICE job !! Nadac times are SHORT, and she did pretty darn good for time since she placed) I like that she's consistent, has good focus on what she's doing, and she has good recall) I'd rather sacrifice some speed for consistency and with her long stride, she shouldn't have to much of a problem making time, as you've found out with the placements...GOOD JOB


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

JakodaCD OA said:


> NICE job !! Nadac times are SHORT, and she did pretty darn good for time since she placed) I like that she's consistent, has good focus on what she's doing, and she has good recall) I'd rather sacrifice some speed for consistency and with her long stride, she shouldn't have to much of a problem making time, as you've found out with the placements...GOOD JOB


THANKS 

Yep, would like a faster dog, but sure & steady, I will take any day.  Her focus has came along way, she is my ADD gotta go see dog. Sat. run, well around the A-Frame to go see who is hiding in the cubby, something with people hiding, not into that, on the course in a chair not bad.


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Both those runs were beautiful! Love the contacts and the crosses! Smooth as butter!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Both those runs were beautiful! Love the contacts and the crosses! Smooth as butter!


Thank You............... :blush:


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Good job!!!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Great job!


----------

